# When?



## maggot (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm ready to start my new campaign next week.  When is episode one due out?  I really wanted to read it over the weekend.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 27, 2007)

It will be out before the end of the month. I cannot guarantee more than that. However, if you already have a subscription, send me an email at rangerwickett@hotmail.com, and if you'd like I could send you the original document file.


----------



## maggot (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey, that would be fantastic!  You rock!  And of course I'm a subscriber.  I signed up the day I saw the subscription announced.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jan 28, 2007)

I am subscribed as well, so if you desire a free proof-reader, feel free to toss 'em my way 

Courtesty of the Players Guide I have printed out and nicely bound (courtesy of Kinko's), I may actually be able to get my group back together for this!


----------

